# Lakeview Mansions San Miguel



## Bigbadbum21 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi,

New to this forum.

Does anyone have any insight to the above urbanisation in San Miguel De Salinas?

We are a family of 4 and we have seen some interesting properties here and just wondered if anyone had any experience of this area?

Any information is warmly received, thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A strange name for a Spanish urbanisation seems a lot of property around there for sale on Kyero.


----------



## Bigbadbum21 (Oct 6, 2015)

Isobella said:


> A strange name for a Spanish urbanisation seems a lot of property around there for sale on Kyero.


Yes, there does seem to be quite a few for sale, that's the main reason for asking really, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Boyley (Feb 14, 2017)

*Lakeview mansions*

Looking to purchase on this development. Can anyone tell me what the 'station' is on waste ground on the bottom road opposite the bar. Is it a water pumping station or is it for sewage? Does it smell in the summer......the house we wish to purchase is very close to this station

Many thanks for any help you can offer regarding this development


----------

